# Coleman Powermate PM0435001 voltage regulator



## cmorejava (Oct 19, 2013)

I've just purchased a Coleman Powermate PM0435001 generator and I am trying to determine if I can upgrade the existing voltage regulator to an AVR. 

Does anyone have experience doing this?

Thank you.


----------

